# Christmans designs



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey here is a post to show off your Christmas rhinestone designs


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Very cute, Eric!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

ho ho hooooooo


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Very cool Eric!!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

heres another one for ya


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok Eric, now you're just showing off, lol. I love them all!!!

Di


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Same here! I love "whimsical" by nature... so this one is just perfect!!! Great job, Eric!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Great thread. Hopefully I'll have time to post more Great designs everyone.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

thats a great design!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

here is a deco sparkle vinyl/rhinestone combo


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

You are just blowing my mind with your designs, Eric! Another BIG winner!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

WOW! That is a fantastic design


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Slick and Eric, you both do a great job!!! Very nice


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Eric, I like that font that you used for the "Peace" portion. Can you tell me what it is?

Thanks.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

that font is 3KUAFMAN from knk studio maxx.


----------



## discoqueen (Jun 5, 2010)

Eric, that Christmas Tree is FAN.TAS.TIC!!!!


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

just whipped this one out.I have a little more touching up to do but im done for today,got to get ready for a cheer event tomorrow.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

OMG, Eric I hate you soooo much. How in the world do you have the time to create such BEAUTIFUL designs as busy as you stay? I think it's time for me to retire from my day job and go full time with the rhinestones.

Great work as always. You are truly an inspiration!!!


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

allhamps said:


> OMG, Eric I hate you soooo much. How in the world do you have the time to create such BEAUTIFUL designs as busy as you stay? I think it's time for me to retire from my day job and go full time with the rhinestones.
> 
> Great work as always. You are truly an inspiration!!!


lol, i hate him too . I'm actually thinking of taking off for the month of December for individual orders just so I can use that time to mass create designs.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Take off the month of December?? That would be impossible for us, we will be swamped with last minute Christmas orders all the way up until Christmas eve. Our busiest time of the year starts in October and doesn't stop until right after New Years.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

BML Builder said:


> Take off the month of December?? That would be impossible for us, we will be swamped with last minute Christmas orders all the way up until Christmas eve. Our busiest time of the year starts in October and doesn't stop until right after New Years.


I know, I'm crazy!!! The thing is is I just purchased a mini cams machine at the end of September and I've been overwhelmingly busy with mostly larger group orders....I've been very lucky. But I'm a one woman show I have to do EVERYTHING plus take care of my 4 yr old daughter that is still home and I have a 6 yr old in Kinder. So my customer service is slacking on individual orders becuase I've been so busy with group orders, plus I have to recreate all my stock designs since buying the cams machine and then I have to create individual order requests. 

So since I don't have a store front to worry about and I've had plenty of work over the past few months, I think it's best for my business, in the long run, to catch up with everything and re-do all my designs and create new ones. I do a lot of work for schools, sports, fan wear, etc that I want to be ready for the start of basketball season, soccer, etc. Plus then I can keep my customer service standards up to par. Plus I really need to get my website finished since I'm paying for that too. So it's a sacrafice I'm willing to make at this time for the big picture.


----------



## foxin (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice man, i liked the designs. Good job and keep it up


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice Christmas designs, Love them!


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

diana13t said:


> I know, I'm crazy!!! The thing is is I just purchased a mini cams machine at the end of September and I've been overwhelmingly busy with mostly larger group orders....I've been very lucky. But I'm a one woman show I have to do EVERYTHING plus take care of my 4 yr old daughter that is still home and I have a 6 yr old in Kinder. So my customer service is slacking on individual orders becuase I've been so busy with group orders, plus I have to recreate all my stock designs since buying the cams machine and then I have to create individual order requests.
> 
> So since I don't have a store front to worry about and I've had plenty of work over the past few months, I think it's best for my business, in the long run, to catch up with everything and re-do all my designs and create new ones. I do a lot of work for schools, sports, fan wear, etc that I want to be ready for the start of basketball season, soccer, etc. Plus then I can keep my customer service standards up to par. Plus I really need to get my website finished since I'm paying for that too. So it's a sacrafice I'm willing to make at this time for the big picture.


Makes sense to me. Glad things are going so well for you.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

diana13t said:


> I know, I'm crazy!!! The thing is is I just purchased a mini cams machine at the end of September and I've been overwhelmingly busy with mostly larger group orders....I've been very lucky. But I'm a one woman show I have to do EVERYTHING plus take care of my 4 yr old daughter that is still home and I have a 6 yr old in Kinder. So my customer service is slacking on individual orders becuase I've been so busy with group orders, plus I have to recreate all my stock designs since buying the cams machine and then I have to create individual order requests.
> 
> So since I don't have a store front to worry about and I've had plenty of work over the past few months, I think it's best for my business, in the long run, to catch up with everything and re-do all my designs and create new ones. I do a lot of work for schools, sports, fan wear, etc that I want to be ready for the start of basketball season, soccer, etc. Plus then I can keep my customer service standards up to par. Plus I really need to get my website finished since I'm paying for that too. So it's a sacrafice I'm willing to make at this time for the big picture.


Believe me, I understand completely. My husband and I have the business, but we also work other full time jobs too. And this time of year is the busiest because everyone wants things for Christmas presents. We have to make all our own Christmas presents way back in August.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Sweet Decals Eric! Here is our most popular Christmas shirt right now. With the snow bling these shirts light up in the sun!


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome Matt!


----------



## MDsUnique (Nov 19, 2009)

Matt - how are you placing the "single" stones i.e., not thew words or snowman?


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

Hi Eric

How many stones are in your christmas tree design?

Kim


----------



## Kim_t2_au (May 24, 2010)

I love that peace tree design. Fantastic work.

Kim


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Kim there are 1126 ss10 stones in that xmas tree.Now When I did the template I only made the light and dark green and the base.the colored stoned used for lights were left out.I pressed the tree and stand as one onto a sweatshirt,then I manually placed colors in the blank spots then repressed.came out great!


----------



## starless (Nov 21, 2010)

Love this One!

Take a look at mine:
Starless: t-shirt para o natal

Cristina
Starless: Histórias contadas em Cristais



Leg cramps said:


> here is a deco sparkle vinyl/rhinestone combo


----------

